# Was ist Bulb-Langzeitbelichtung?



## paraphan (17. März 2004)

Der Betreff sagt ja alles: Was ist Bulb-Langzeitbelichtung?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. März 2004)

Bei (afaik allen) Spiegelreflex-Kameras gibt es einen sogenannten B-Modus (Bulb) mit dem du so lange belichten kannst, wie du den Auslöser gedrückt hälst.


----------



## paraphan (17. März 2004)

Achja, stimmt 
Vielen Dank für die Info


----------

